# SUSE 10.0 Multiboot auf bestehendem WinXP Pro RAID System?



## preko (11. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich habe derzeit auf meinem Rechner ein RAID 1 System installiert mit WinXP Pro SP2. 

Nun möchte ich auf diesem System *SUSE 10.0* installieren, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie das mit der Einrichtung des RAID Systems geht, da die Platten auch in 3 Partitionen unterteilt sind. Erkennt der nun insg. 6 Partitionen? Zumindest war es so bei SUSE 9.3.

Was gilt es zu beachten, damit ich mir das bestehende System nicht zerschieße? Ich habe früher auch schon Multibootrechner gehabt (WinXp + SUSE) - das war nie ein Problem - allerdings nicht mit RAID System.

Noch eine Frage: mein Rechner ist mit einem 64bit INTEL Prozessor ausgestattet. Wenn ich nun die 32bit Version von SUSE aufspiele - gibt es da irgendwelche Sachen, die ich beachten sollte, oder sollte ich lieber die kostenpflichtige 64bit Version aufspielen? Es kam bei dem Versuch die Version 9.3 aufzuspielen das PopUp nach dem Motto: "willst Du wirklich die 32bit Version hier aufspielen?". Ich benutze das Linuxsystem "nur" zu persönlichen Lernzwecken in Sachen Linux. 

Ist der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied der 32er und 64er Version spürbar (bei WinXP Pro 32bit und 64bit ist es nicht spürbar!)?  


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------

